

Django 1.7 released - crdoconnor
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2014/sep/02/release-17-final/

======
flyingyeti
Posted earlier here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8260498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8260498)

